#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Planning and Designing Effective Metrics

## Han Ah kwang

Klubeck, Martin 2014 | ISBN: 1484208277 | English | 128 pages | PDF | 1 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Metrics are a hot topic. Executive leadership, boards of directors, management, and customers are all asking for data-based decisions. As a result, many managers, professionals, and change agents are asked to develop metrics, but have no clear idea of how to produce meaningful ones. Wouldnt it be great to have a fast, simple explanation of how to plan for and then design measurements to improve your organization?

Planning and Designing Effective Metricsan abridged version of author and metrics expert Martin Klubeck's Metrics: How to Improve Key Business Resultsprovides that explanation and the tools you'll need to make your organization more effective. Not only does this brief book explain the "why" of metrics, but it walks you through a step-by-step process to create a clear picture of organizational health and how well you satisfy customer needs.

This book:

    Provides a guide for planning and designing useful metrics based on your unique organizational needs
    Offers the theory behind metrics to help you get exponentially better practical results


    Shows how to select and use the proper tools for creating, implementing, and using metrics
    Provides examples of how to identify, collect, analyze, and report metrics that will be immediately useful for improving all aspects of the enterprise

Planning and Designing Effective Metrics will help you to measure the right things, the right waythe first time. No wasted effort, no chasing data. You will learn how to create valuable measures of organizational success, like repeat customers, customer loyalty, and word-of-mouth advertising. That will help you not only to improve organizational resultsyou'll also multiply your career opportunities.See More: Planning and Designing Effective Metrics

----------

